# Disney Infinity In-Stock Alerts



## linkyarmer

Hello Infiniteers,

I've created this thread for when any one of us discovers that there is availability for anything Infinity-related, Powerdiscs (exclusives or otherwise), Crystal-variant figures (exclusives), exclusive preorders, etc...

You can list when something is currently back in-stock at your local store or via online stores.  Hopefully this will prove useful to someone other than me!  Happy hunting!


----------



## linkyarmer

As of yesterday, Lightning McQueen Crystal figure was in stock at TRU (online and B&M stores). Hope some of you got your hands on one finally!  

Good luck.


----------



## chris1013

Power discs are 2 for $6 at TRU online. Exclusive discs are in stock. There is also a 20% off entire purchase coupon, sale and regular price, code is FRIENDS20. Coupon is good through today.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Gold pack series 1 exclusive TRU are in stock at TRU Florida Mall. Only a few left.


----------



## linkyarmer

TRU Exclusive Wave 2 Tron discs are instock at Toysrus.com


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

TRU exclusive series 1 and 2 are available at TRU Florida Mall. Only a few of series 1 and a box full of series 2.


----------



## ImDMous

Toysrus.com is out of Series 1 Exclusive disk packs. It was in the store and it let me add it to the my cart and pay, but after the order was confirmed it said it was removed from my order because it was out of stock.  Lame!  Guess I was too late..


----------



## ImDMous

Target has the Complete Series 2 disks (20) with the Album to hold them on pre-order for $59.99.  It gets released on Nov 19 and obviously wouldn't have the spaces for the TRU exclusive disks, but at least you would have all the general ones.

http://www.target.com/p/disney-infinity-series-2-power-disc-album-target-exclusive/-/A-14881751#prodSlot=medium_1_5&term=infinity+disks


----------



## wiigirl

ImDMous said:


> Target has the Complete Series 2 disks (20) with the Album to hold them on pre-order for $59.99.  It gets released on Nov 19 and obviously wouldn't have the spaces for the TRU exclusive disks, but at least you would have all the general ones.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/disney-infinity-series-2-power-disc-album-target-exclusive/-/A-14881751#prodSlot=medium_1_5&term=infinity+disks



Awesome!


----------



## MillerFam407

worth it!!


----------



## mmdisneylover

Got my Woody today at the Walmart in Severn Md but I took the last one they had out.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

TRU exclusive series 3 (Zurg's Wrath) and Crystal Sulley and Crystal Mr. Incredible will be available for sale on October 13. Better wake up early and start lining up.


----------



## Axlcat

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> TRU exclusive series 3 (Zurg's Wrath) and Crystal Sulley and Crystal Mr. Incredible will be available for sale on October 13. Better wake up early and start lining up.



Any word on whether these will be available online at midnight?


----------



## linkyarmer

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> TRU exclusive series 3 (Zurg's Wrath) and Crystal Sulley and Crystal Mr. Incredible will be available for sale on October 13. Better wake up early and start lining up.


  I haven't found anything online about this yet. Where'd you get this information from, can you share?  Thanks for the heads-up!

EDIT:  Just found more info on the other thread.  Thanks again!


----------



## cam8n

We purchased Jack Skellington at Game Stop this past Sunday 10/6, not sure if it is available anywhere else, but wanted to share


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Just got mine. Thank you TRU for letting us in 2 hours before your normal operating hours. I saw Crystal Mr. incredible and Crystal Sulley online. Not sure about the power disc.


----------



## HollenAngi

Does it say series 3 for the power disk pack? Looking online but not seeing it.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Online does not have the power disc pack series 3 so far.


----------



## HollenAngi

TRU is also allowing the 40% discount on preorders online.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

The local store gave me the 40% discount on Mr. Incredible when I bought Sulley. Buy One Get One 40% off.


----------



## Axlcat

Crystal Mr. Incredible is still available online so I bought him.  Wish they had Sully too, so I could have taken advantage of the 40% deal.  I asked them to email me when he comes in stock again.   It's nice to know the special applies to preorders as well.  Might take advantage of that for Toy Story and Frozen.


----------



## Weaverdream02

I know the Springfield, Mo TRU still had crystal sully and mr. I but they are keeping them behind the counter and limiting them to one each per customer as of yesterday afternoon. Maybe other TRU are also doing this?  The worker also told me they would be releasing crystal woody soon but he wasn't sure exactly when.


----------



## Axlcat

I bought Crystal Mr. Incredible online Sunday and have been waiting for Crystal Sully to show up.   Today I was driving near a Toys R Us store and decided to stop in just in case.   Lucky me, they had one Sully and I grabbed him.


----------



## Axlcat

Crystal Sully is available to order online at TRU.


----------



## linkyarmer

TRU Sale

Only $1.99 ANY (1) Disney Infinity figure when you buy Disney Infinity Play 'N Store (retails for $19.99).

The in-store shelf ad says expires Oct 26 (or 28, can't remember for sure). 

This is a pretty great deal if you need another Play 'N Store anyways...and it does include Woody and the Crystal figures. 

Valid Online or In-store. 

Happy Collecting!


----------



## linkyarmer

TRU Coupon
20% off ONE regular-priced DISNEY INFINITY starter pack, figure or video game accessory
To redeem online, enter promotional code #963285 at checkout. online offer may vary. one coupon per guest. Not valid with any other RUs offer for same item or on prior purchases. Must be surrendered at time of purchase. Value is forfeited if item is returned. Void where prohibited. Valid USA only. Cash value 1/100 of 1¢.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

The next set of wave for TRU exclusive will be November 3rd. You can buy Race to Space Pack (Crystal Lightning McQueen, Crystal Buzz Lightyear, CHROME Damage Increaser, Emperor Zurg's Wrath) and Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime.


----------



## jrmasm

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> The next set of wave for TRU exclusive will be November 3rd. You can buy Race to Space Pack (Crystal Lightning McQuuen, Crystal Buzz Lightyear, CHROME Damage Increaser, Emperor Zurg's Wrath), Tron Skydome and Tron Texture Set.



Thanks!


----------



## joncorr3

At Sams club today they had Monsters U bluray and dvd pack with either a randal or mike figure for 24.98.  Its like a free figure. They only had 2 randal and 2 mike.


----------



## Axlcat

Walmart has the Rapunzel figure available for pre-order with a release date of November 22.  It's being called an exclusive which I gather just means they will have it sooner than any other store.   I went ahead and pre-ordered her even though the shipping estimate is December 9 since who knows how hard it will be to find these figures in stores during the Christmas season.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Just got my Race to Space pack and Scrooge McDuck. Better hurry, guys.


----------



## Weaverdream02

TRU has the Race for Space pack available for online order right now.


----------



## Axlcat

I think I can only justify getting the Race for Space pack if it goes on sale since I already have Crystal Lightning McQueen and regular Buzz.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just posted this over at the Unplugged forum. There IS a Crystal Buzz coming!!! 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50026258&postcount=366


----------



## joncorr3

What is the point of the clear figures? Do they do different things or open other games?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

joncorr3 said:


> What is the point of the clear figures? Do they do different things or open other games?



The Crystal figure has a special ability that the regular one doesn't.


----------



## joncorr3

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> The Crystal figure has a special ability that the regular one doesn't.



Such as?


----------



## Axlcat

Target has their exclusive Series 2 Power Disc Album for sale online again.  I waited too long to buy this the first time, so I grabbed it.   The web site says it is not available in stores, but since people on the Disney Infinity Fan Forum have been able to buy it in store this past week, I assume that is a misprint.  


http://www.target.com/p/disney-infinity-series-2-power-disc-album-target-exclusive/-/A-14881751#prodSlot=medium_1_22


----------



## infinityedsc

Crystal Buzz and Crystal Lightning McQueen and two power discs come in multipack at TRU. I think it was $34.99.


----------



## infinityedsc

Ralph came out at Best Buy on Friday. Raspy zeal came out at Walmart yesterday. They are both available in my area as of today. Hope that this helps someone out.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Target Florida Mall has both the Vanellope figure and the Red Album with Series 2 power discs available. You have to ask for the Vanellope figure. There are 2 Red Album left since I picked 1 tonight. 

TRU Florida Mall has all the Crystal figures available (only few left). The store also has Mike's Car, Scrooge McDuck and Captain Hook's Ship.

Best Buy Florida Mall has Wreck it Ralph figure available.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Walmart Sand Lake Road has plenty of Rapunzel figures.


----------



## infinityedsc

This came out yesterday. I was able to get it at Target. Just trying to help some Infinity Fans if I can.


----------



## Axlcat

Amazon has the Frozen Toy Box Set coming up in a lightning deal at 7:10 PM CST today.   50% off.  I'm kind of glad I already bought this because even though it's a great deal, other Infinity figures offered today sold out in seconds.  It's not pleasant to wait for these deals for hours, only to never have a chance to buy them.  Good luck to anyone who is quick on the draw.


----------



## TunaSled

joncorr3 said:


> Such as?



They level up faster is all I can tell from mine.


----------



## joncorr3

Axlcat said:


> Amazon has the Frozen Toy Box Set coming up in a lightning deal at 7:10 PM CST today.   50% off.  I'm kind of glad I already bought this because even though it's a great deal, other Infinity figures offered today sold out in seconds.  It's not pleasant to wait for these deals for hours, only to never have a chance to buy them.  Good luck to anyone who is quick on the draw.



Got one!!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Crystal Jack Sparrow and Crystal Lone Ranger will be available on December 8. The list of TRU power discs released so far:

Mike's New Car (08/08/2013): 7 12725 02400 0
Tron User Control (09/07/2013): 7 12725 02398 0
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (10/13/2013): 7 12725 02413 0
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime (11/03/2013): 7 12725 02399 7
Captain Hook's Ship (11/10/2013): 7 12725 02401 7
The Grid (11/17/2013): 7 12725 02404 8
Stitch's Surfboard (11/17/2013): 7 12725 02402 4
Tron Texture Set (12/01/2013): 7 12725 02403 1
Merlin's Summon: not yet released
CHROME Damage Increaser (11/03/2013 Race to Space Pack): individual gold pack not yet released.


----------



## linkyarmer

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Crystal Jack Sparrow and Crystal Lone Ranger will be available on December 8. The list of TRU power discs released so far:  Mike's New Car (08/08/2013): 7 12725 02400 0 Tron User Control (09/07/2013): 7 12725 02398 0 Emperor Zurg's Wrath (10/13/2013): 7 12725 02413 0 Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime (11/03/2013): 7 12725 02399 7 Captain Hook's Ship (11/10/2013): 7 12725 02401 7 The Grid (11/17/2013): 7 12725 02404 8 Stitch's Surfboard (11/17/2013): 7 12725 02402 4 Tron Texture Set (12/01/2013): 7 12725 02403 1 CHROME Damage Increaser (11/03/2013 Race to Space Pack)



Thanks. Great list and info!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

linkyarmer said:


> Thanks. Great list and info!



Thank you. Don't forget to pick up the Crystal Jack Sparrow and Lone Ranger tomorrow.


----------



## IndianaPrincess

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Thank you. Don't forget to pick up the Crystal Jack Sparrow and Lone Ranger tomorrow.



It looks like these are buy one, get one 40% off this week!


----------



## TunaSled

IndianaPrincess said:


> It looks like these are buy one, get one 40% off this week!



Got mine


----------



## linkyarmer

IndianaPrincess said:


> It looks like these are buy one, get one 40% off this week!



Got mine too!

Too bad there's not a Christmas (or holiday) themed disc(s)!


----------



## TunaSled

linkyarmer said:


> Got mine too!
> 
> Too bad there's not a Christmas (or holiday) themed disc(s)!



That would be awesome. We'll have to settle for Frozen...


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Walmart apparently has another exclusive release date for Disney Infinity figure. Sorcerer Mickey will be available at Walmart only for a limited time starting January 26, 2014.


----------



## Tigger1021

Does anyone know what crystal figures have been released? I am trying to figure out what I do or do not have...thanks!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Tigger1021 said:


> Does anyone know what crystal figures have been released? I am trying to figure out what I do or do not have...thanks!



Crystal figures released so far in chronological order:
Lightning McQueen
Sulley
Mr. Incredible
Buzz Lightyear
Jack Sparrow
Lone Ranger

Coming soon:
Sorcerer Mickey
Agent P


----------



## linkyarmer

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Crystal figures released so far in chronological order: Lightning McQueen Sulley Mr. Incredible Buzz Lightyear Jack Sparrow Lone Ranger  Coming soon: Sorcerer Mickey Agent P



They missed two great opportunities with the Crystal figures. Randall and Violet should have been crystals since they can turn invisible, but I know they wanted to use the more predominant characters as crystals. 

I'm up to date on my crystal figures, and just need to pick up the Frozen set to be complete, for now at least!


----------



## TunaSled

I'm current except for Vanellopie and Rapunzel, but Christmas should take care of that 

Not so current on discs. I need most of series 2.


----------



## linkyarmer

Anna from Frozen is available individually and exclusively early at Target from 2/25-3/10, $12.99

I missed out on the Frozen combo set, so I grabbed this today.


----------



## ConvenientTruth

Is the Phineas and Ferb pack the last one being released?


----------



## linkyarmer

ConvenientTruth said:


> Is the Phineas and Ferb pack the last one being released?



That is correct. There are rumors of Star Wars and Marvel characters coming to the Infinity universe, but it hasn't been confirmed if they'll be an extension of this game or a future iteration.


----------



## ConvenientTruth

linkyarmer said:


> That is correct. There are rumors of Star Wars and Marvel characters coming to the Infinity universe, but it hasn't been confirmed if they'll be an extension of this game or a future iteration.



Good....that will complete the set...

I believe that will (Marvel and Star Wars) be in a future pack (if they were current they would have been found in the coding) unless it is offered as a DLC.


----------



## linkyarmer

ConvenientTruth said:


> Good....that will complete the set...  I believe that will (Marvel and Star Wars) be in a future pack (if they were current they would have been found in the coding) unless it is offered as a DLC.



FYI: Phineas and Agent P Toybox set will have a timed-exclusive early release at Gamestop starting this Saturday March 15. GameStop is actually doing Infinity Day on Saturday, you get a free Agent P poster with the purchase of any Infinity products. Additionally if you spend $20, you'll get a free Powerdisc Pack. They're also calling it a Powerdisc trade event with other customers. Hope this helps some people complete their sets!


----------



## linkyarmer

Brace yourselves (and your wallets) for Infinity 2.0: Marvel SuperHeroes. Releasing August 2014. 

New Starter pack, new figures, new power discs, Next-gen versions available as well as last-gen (no Wii Classic). 
All figures work with both Original Infinity and Marvel Infinity!

Happy Infinity News Day!  

I predict coming next year, Infinity 3.0: Star Wars


----------



## HubbDave

Now they are saying Fall 2014.


----------

